# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Попал в странную ситуацию, помогите.

## АндрейС

Харе Кришна! Поклоны всем вайшнавам!
Вкратце изложу ситуацию. Уже лет 10, практически ежедневно, употребляю спиртное, сигареты, естесственно ел всё подряд. Года три назад, через лекции преданных, привлекся Сознанием Кришны, до этого был склонен к религии, крещен в Правосланой традиции, но свет СК меня просто ослепил в восторг. Я постепенно начал ходить в Храм, по крайней мере на воскресные программы, посещать намахаты, бросил есть мясо, яйца рыбу, незаконные секс.отношения тоже плавно перестали быть актуальными и отошли в сторону, начал читать мантру, с большими аскезами и трудом доходило порой до 4 -6 кругов в день, но, что самое неприятное, алкогольная зависимость не ушла и даже не уменьшилась.Первый год меня очень вдохновляли духовные практики и служения, на второй год слабее, последние пол года я съехал до того что перестал регулярно читать мантры, и даже скатился до яиц и курицы, не говоря про алкоголь. Так вот какая странная ситуация, я разделен практически пополам, тело не желает и не позволяет прекратить греховную деятельность, разум же и душа сильно привязались к СК и преданным, я по прежнему посещаю Храм и намахаты, но чувствую что не могу справиться сам с собой. Посоветуйте что делать и как быть. Не могу заставить тело подчинаться! Но и с такой деградацией тоже не согласен. Президент Храма посоветовал мне вместо вечернего пива ехать в Храм на класс Бхагават Гиты, я приезжал пару раз, да, после посещения Храма или намахаты в меня никогда не влезает пиво, это факт, но как только организм это понял, начались саботажи.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Да, иногда нам приходится объявлять бой своим собственным дурным привычкам. Это не просто, как любая война. Иногда выигрывает тело, иногда выигрывает душа, но если мы продолжаем вести бой, если мы возвращаемся за новыми силами к преданным, если мы способны обращаться за помощью к слушанию и воспеванию, то мы обязательно выиграем в этой битве. Война иногда бывает затяжная, но это не значит что в ней нельзя выиграть. Больше общайтесь с преданными, проводите с ними больше времени. С кем мы общаемся тем мы и становимся. Ну и кончено же, слушайте Бхагавад-гиту - книгу о победе. Тот, кто изучает Бхагавад-гиту обязательно победит, в этом нет сомнений! Может вам поможет этот семинар http://ruzov.com/product/1222/

----------

